# Chronology Of The Passion



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Does anyone have a chronology of the passion, or harmonization of the gospel accounts with a chronology ? ? ?

I do not want a parallel of the gospel accounts, but more of an amalgam where you can read the entire event as one story, but from the four gospels.


----------



## pastorway (Feb 27, 2004)

Here is an outline I put together from the Four Gospel accounts for a message I preached a few years ago, going chronilogically from the Upper Room (Passover) to the Upper Room (Post-Resurrection)!

[b:55e3810a2d]Behold the Joy[/b:55e3810a2d]

Therefore we also, seeing we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which so easily besets us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us, looking unto Jesus, the Author and Finisher of our faith, [i:55e3810a2d]who for the joy that was set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the Throne of God[/i:55e3810a2d]. Hebrews 12:1-2


[b:55e3810a2d]The Upper Room[/b:55e3810a2d]
Matt. 26:17-35; Mark 14:12-31; Luke 22:7-38; John 13:1-17:26

Passover 
Jesus Washes His Disciples Feet
The Betrayer Identified
Institution of the Lord's Supper
Peter's Denial Predicted
Christ's last Sermon
Christ's prayer for His Disciples, then and now

[b:55e3810a2d]The Garden of Gethsemene[/b:55e3810a2d]
Matt. 26:36-56; Mark 14:32-52; Luke 22:39-53; John 18:1-11

Peter, James, and John
Jesus and His Prayers
The Sleeping Disciples
The Betrayer
The Glory Revealed - "I AM" 
Peter defends Jesus
Jesus Arrested
The Disciples Flee

[b:55e3810a2d]The Trials before the High Priests[/b:55e3810a2d]
Matt. 26:57-68; Mark 14:53-65; Luke 22:63-71; John 18:12-27

Taken before Annas, Caiaphas
Charged with Blasphemy
Spit on and Struck while Blindfolded

[b:55e3810a2d]Peter's Denial[/b:55e3810a2d]
Matt. 26:69-74; Mark 14:66-72; Luke 22:54-62

The Denial in the Courtyard
A Gaze from Jesus and Repentance

[b:55e3810a2d]The Trial before the Sanhedrin[/b:55e3810a2d]
Matt. 27:1; Luke 22:66-71 

Accused of Blasphemy
Delivered bound to Pilate

[b:55e3810a2d]The Trials before Pilate and Herod[/b:55e3810a2d]
Matt. 27:2-28; Mark 15:1-20; Luke 23:1-25; John 18:28-19:15

Pilate proclaimed Jesus innocent
Sent to Herod
Herod wanted a miracle
The Purple Robe
Returned to Pilate
"Crucify Him!" (3 times Pilate insisted on His innocence!)
The Assasin Barabas Released
Scourged, Crowned with Thorns
The Robe - on again, off again
Mocked and Spit on, Struck with the Reed 

[b:55e3810a2d]The Place of the Skull[/b:55e3810a2d]
Matt. 27:29-66; Mark 15:21-47; Luke 23:26-56; John 19:16-42

Jesus Carries His Cross
Mercy in the Midst of Wrath, Simon caries the Cross
Jesus is Offered Pain Killer (myrrh, a pain killer when mixed with wine)
The Crucifixion - (9am to 3pm)
Stripped and Nailed
"This is Jesus of Nazareth, the King of the Jews"
Darkness for 3 Hours at Noon
Jesus Speaks from the Cross
"Father, forgive them, for they know not what they do."
"Woman, Behold your son."
"Behold your mother."
"Assuredly I say to you, today you will be with me in Paradise."
"My God, My God, Why have you forsaken Me?"
"I thirst."
"Father, into Your hands I commit My Spirit."
"It is finished."
Jesus Willingly Dies
The Veil Rent in Two
Earthquakes and Many Dead Raised 
His Side Pierced
The Centurion Believed and was Forgiven (in answer to Jesus' prayer!)

[b:55e3810a2d]The Resurrection[/b:55e3810a2d]
Matt. 28:1-20; Mark 16:1-18; Luke 24:1-48; John 20:1-31

The Angels
Mary Magdalene
Peter and John
The Upper Room


--Phillip





[Edited on 2-27-04 by pastorway]


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

This looks very helpful Pastorway. I would like anything else anyone might have. 

Has anyone read the book, &quot;The Day Christ Died&quot; by Bishop ? ?

After seeing the movie I read all four accounts again. I have a few questions.

1. Was Christ scourged back and front ? ?

2. How many lashes was he scourged ? ?

3. Why do the different accounts of Peter's denial imply sometimes he was questioned by servant women and other times men ? ?

4. How could Christ see Peter on the last denial if Peter was outside according to one account ?

I am sure the answers are easy but I seem to be missing something.

[Edited on 2-27-2004 by Visigoth]


----------



## pastorway (Feb 27, 2004)

[quote:7908fdeb81][i:7908fdeb81]Originally posted by Visigoth[/i:7908fdeb81]
This looks very helpful Pastorway. I would like anything else anyone might have. 

Has anyone read the book, &quot;The Day Christ Died&quot; by Bishop ? ?[/quote:7908fdeb81]

I have not.

[quote:7908fdeb81]After seeing the movie I read all four accounts again. I have a few questions.

1. Was Christ scourged back and front ? ?[/quote:7908fdeb81]

The Bible does not say. History and Tradition says that the Cat-of-Nine-Tails was used to whip around the body, lodging in the chest and abdomen and then ripped around across the back, literally peeling off strips of flesh.

[quote:7908fdeb81]2. How many lashes was he scourged ? ?[/quote:7908fdeb81]

Again, the Bible does not say. Punishment would range from 10 lashes to 39. It was believed that 40 would kill a man. Paul received 39 but I doubt it was a Cat-of-Nine-Tails.

[quote:7908fdeb81]3. Why do the different accounts of Peter's denial imply sometimes he was questioned by servant women and other times men ? ?[/quote:7908fdeb81]

All 4 gospels mention a girl - Matt 26:69; Mark 14:66; Luke 22:56; John 18:17. So it was this servant girl and others agathered in the courtyard that questioned him as he answered each time with a denial.

[quote:7908fdeb81]4. How could Christ see Peter on the last denial if Peter was outside according to one account ?[/quote:7908fdeb81]

Luke 22:61 - this was probably in a courtyard area, or there were windows. The crowd could see the proceedings at any rate and Jesus looked at Peter.

[quote:7908fdeb81]I am sure the answers are easy but I seem to be missing something.

[Edited on 2-27-2004 by Visigoth] [/quote:7908fdeb81]


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks Phillip, that makes sense. 

The movie did not show anyone ripping out his beard, and he was not crucified naked. So really the humiliation and suffering of Christ was far worse than what Mel depicted, and what it did portray I could hardly take. 

I do not think anyone can really comprehend the fulness of what He went through.

While googling info I found a book called &quot;The Life Of Christ In Stereo&quot;, it seems like what I am looking for. Is anyone familiar with it ? ?

[Edited on 2-27-2004 by Visigoth]


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 1, 2004)

[quote:46433ef1f3][i:46433ef1f3]Originally posted by Visigoth[/i:46433ef1f3]
Thanks Phillip, that makes sense. 

The movie did not show anyone ripping out his beard, and he was not crucified naked. So really the humiliation and suffering of Christ was far worse than what Mel depicted, and what it did portray I could hardly take. 

[Edited on 2-27-2004 by Visigoth] [/quote:46433ef1f3]

As I recall, Mel Gibson was asked about the loin cloth. It was a compromise to &quot;current&quot; sensibilities. A naked Christ would probably have resulted in a NC-17 rating.


----------

